# fuel cutoff solenoid why do I need this anythoughts



## rpmp3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it a safety issue, fire hazard in garages, barns, its a $60.00 part, if I put a bowl nut with a washer I get the same effect, its not going to run any different or even go as far as putting on a inline fuel shut off much cheaper solution the needle and seat rig worked for many years, if the needle and seat fail your cylinder will fill up with fuel and built up pressure that the motor will not even turn over, you have to remove plug turn motor over several times to clear the gas put plug in and now your good to go. If anything safety should be put on it should be a low oil light, not on a few but all machines I see countless machines with little to no oil then I get the call when it locked up and they say( I just added a quart today) after it threw a rod, little late for that now. What is your thoughts?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi 

My 27 year old 18 HP B&S runs fine, it never had one.

I think they were put on to eliminate back firing when people shut off the engine at high RPM. I idle mine down before shutting down.

A low oil "minder" would be nice but hard and expense to do on all engines.

BG


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

It's a afterfire eliminator, NOT a fuel shutoff. It only shuts off fuel to the main jet, if your needle/seat fails the engine crankcase could still flood. When you turn the switch off, it prevents additional fuel from being sucked through the engine and puddling in the muffler, potentially causing an "after-fire". However, it really is not necessary, the key here is to do like Basementgeek says and idle the engine down before shutting it off. 
An interesting note, if your engine is equipped with a fuel solenoid, it is important to shut the engine off at medium to high RPM. Shutting it off at idle could cause an after-fire.


----------

